# Vape Break.



## Ricgt (11/8/14)

I was man down this weekend. Had a scratchy throat on friday and woke up with full blown laryngitis on saturday… Could not speak till sunday night.

I made a really tough and agonising decision and decided to take a break from vaping till things clear up in the old voice box. Its been nearly 2 days since Ive had a toot! I am not sure how I feel about this, half of me is like "well done for taking a break" and the other half is "build that coil and smoke me now b##ch!"

To be honest it was EXTREMELY difficult to put the stuff down initially but as the day wore on it became easier than I would have ever thought.

So I am curious, whats your longest period without vaping and for what reason?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/8/14)

About a month ago I was really sick. Didn't vape for 4 days. Was easy, but love the vaping experience. Don't want to stop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ricgt (11/8/14)

Shame thats a long one, I am sure you loved it even more after a 4 day break and fresh taste buds! Most of us don't want to stop but it made me think about a thread posted on this forum about the "end game"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/8/14)

That was about the same time  was torn in 2


----------



## BumbleBee (11/8/14)

The longest I can go without vaping is around 6 to 10 hours, while I'm sleeping

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> The longest I can go without vaping is around 6 to 10 hours, while I'm sleeping



Hahaha normally for me 2


----------



## RATZ (11/8/14)

For me the longest is five hours.

I'm only four months as a dedicated vaper and this is a breakthrough for me. I was highly addicted to analogues. After one hour, my jaw would start grinding and I would become irritable, two hours in I would get a headache. If for some ungodly reason I was denied my fix for more than three hours, I would be blinded by the headache and so badly distracted that I could not function.

When I took that vape it was more as a reward to myself for a job well done than because of the need. I think being distracted helped as I did not have the physical cravings I did with analogues that would pull me off the most intensive work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/8/14)

RATZ said:


> For me the longest is five hours.
> 
> I'm only four months as a dedicated vaper and this is a breakthrough for me. I was highly addicted to analogues. After one hour, my jaw would start grinding and I would become irritable, two hours in I would get a headache. If for some ungodly reason I was denied my fix for more than three hours, I would be blinded by the headache and so badly distracted that I could not function.
> 
> When I took that vape it was more as a reward to myself for a job well done than because of the need. I think being distracted helped as I did not have the physical cravings I did with analogues that would pull me off the most intensive work.



Wow that sounds bad


----------



## Ricgt (11/8/14)

RATZ said:


> For me the longest is five hours.
> 
> I'm only four months as a dedicated vaper and this is a breakthrough for me. I was highly addicted to analogues. After one hour, my jaw would start grinding and I would become irritable, two hours in I would get a headache. If for some ungodly reason I was denied my fix for more than three hours, I would be blinded by the headache and so badly distracted that I could not function.
> 
> When I took that vape it was more as a reward to myself for a job well done than because of the need. I think being distracted helped as I did not have the physical cravings I did with analogues that would pull me off the most intensive work.


 
Hectic, sounds like a terrible thing to go thru!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RATZ (11/8/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Wow that sounds bad


Yeah, the analogues controlled me. Now I can chain vape without feeling guilty  just weaning off the nic and I'll be my own master again. I have done a few days (not consecutive) on zero nic already with no ill effects, so it's probably the habit now more than anything.


*PS:* If any-one has any weird withdrawal questions they can pm me. I think I went through just about every one of them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (11/8/14)

RATZ said:


> Yeah, the analogues controlled me. Now I can chain vape without feeling guilty  just weaning off the nic and I'll be my own master again. I have done a few days (not consecutive) on zero nic already with no ill effects, so it's probably the habit now more than anything.
> 
> 
> *PS:* If any-one has any weird withdrawal questions they can pm me. I think I went through just about every one of them.



I just became a really grumpy, short tempered *****. So that after 3 days my dad disappeared and when he came back...

Threw a box of stienkies at me while saying in an demanding voice: Word net weer jou (beep) self!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RATZ (11/8/14)

That's the exact reason I couldn't quit without vaping!! people hated me without them and I loved them 

At least my humble china-mall ego set moderated my mood to "tolerable" until I got over the worst of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/8/14)

RATZ said:


> That's the exact reason I couldn't quit without vaping!! people hated me without them and I loved them
> 
> At least my humble china-mall ego set moderated my mood to "tolerable" until I got over the worst of it.



I think thats was my problem as well. I loved smoking.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (11/8/14)

For me its about three quarters of a day
At a client function where no one smoked and we were busy and I didnt feel it was appropriate
I find i can go without vaping for longer and much easier than I could without smoking
I think its because i am less addicted to vaping than i was to smoking (physiologically)
But mentally, i love my vaping!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (11/8/14)

I haven't vaped since 8pm 


Left the house with dead batteries and no charger, charging as we speak

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

